# Biting



## drearydragon (Jun 8, 2011)

Ive had my Tegu for aroun 9 months. Shes never tried to bite me before, but since I had my son 6 months ago I havent been taking her out much. I was going to give her a nice warm soak today while he was taking a nap and she freaked out and tried to bite me! She was so nice before is there anything I can do?

Also why was my account deleted? I hadnt been on in a few months and I see that things have changed around here and I not longer had my account?


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think that we as humans assume too much. Although Tegu's are one of the smartest of lizards changes in there daily routine will often require a readjustment period. Since you had not handled them in awhile he had readjusted to limited human contact. If you would take the time to let him get used to you he will adjust fine. Start by sitting and letting him check you out and come to you. Feed him with tongs. Touch him, next try to gently lift him and set him back down. Getting him used to your contact again will result in him most likely going back to the Tegu you used to know. This behavior is often seen in Tegus or even Bearded Dragons when they are put outside. A once calm animal is suddenly put in a situation with a lot of new stimulation.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 8, 2011)

They switched a lot of things on the forum and there are a few people whos accounts didn't "transfer" over for some reason. It was a sad day 

I too think that if you gradually start spending time with your tegu it will start to come around more. Kind of like starting the taming process over, tegus seem to be pretty smart so I don't think it will take as long as it did before.


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 9, 2011)

The site changed servers, in doing so a few acconuts were deleted (by accident). On behalf of the host, we apologize for the inconvenience... welcome back!

Congrats on the baby boy!!!!!!!!!


Keep in mind, your baby Tegu is growing and changing a lot. While to us, 6 months may not be that long, to your Tegu this has been over half his life! So for half his life he has been left alone in his familar and safe little box... He wants to protect that...

Fortunately Tegus are very smart and adapt to human interaction very well. This forum is decorated with tips, suggestions and advice on taming (or retamign in your case) your Tegu. The most common advice is to work with him frequently. 

I would suggest, if the new baby does not allow enough 'Tegu time' you may consider rehoming him. I've met full grown mean Tegus and they are certainly not something I'd want around a small child. Though a well socialized tegu can be great around kids. Mine is very well behaved and is extremely tolerant of my 6 year old neice grabbing at him and dragging him aroudn the yard by the tail. It's very cute actually...


----------



## drearydragon (Jun 9, 2011)

She was already a year old when I got her. I used to let her roam my room freely a few times a week before the baby. The problem is I cant get her out to get her used to me again. She doesnt even want me to change her water dish anymore. She just started acting this way the past 2 weeks. Before I could change her dish/get her poops out of the cage without her lunging at me


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 9, 2011)

Your Tegu must be pretty darn big by now then. What sized enclsoure is she in? If the enclosure is too small the animal will be constantly stressed and aggression is often a sign of stress.


----------



## drearydragon (Jun 9, 2011)

Her enclosure is not big enough for her. Were in the process of settinng up her new one. Dont know how Im gonna get her in there without being bitten either lol. Hopefully she will do better in her new place then. Might it be worse though if she is stressed in a new environment?


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 9, 2011)

Well it looks like we have identified the source of your problem...

The enclosure is too small so the Tegu is stressed which makes it show aggression... As it settles into it's new enclosure it's stress levels will lesson and he will become less aggressive. I would expect this to be a step backwards in taming the Tegu, but once her needs are met and she is regularly and properly socialized she will likely become tame again.

The majority of aggression issues are discovered to actually be too small of an enclsoure...


----------



## drearydragon (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks. This gives me motivation to get her new enclosure ready faster  It used to be and iguana enclosure so it has to be modified to lay down for the tegu since they dont like to climb. Its going to be outside on our screen porch I really hope she likes it.


----------



## Frankie.d (Jun 15, 2011)

I just got a 2-3 year old female b&w tegu on saturday and she is very cage aggressive so I feel u patients I guess


----------



## james.w (Jun 15, 2011)

Frankie. What size enclosure is she in and how big is she??


----------



## Frankie.d (Jun 15, 2011)

She is a custom 6x2x2 that I built it's really big. But she was in a smaller one with her previous owner and had to share it with a bigger older female that she does have scars for fighting with.


----------



## james.w (Jun 15, 2011)

How big is your Tegu?


----------



## Frankie.d (Jun 15, 2011)

james.w said:


> How big is your Tegu?



32" she seems a little underweight and size for her age 2.5-3 years old


----------

